# Who's buying their 21/22 pass early?



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

... and plan to use it in the spring? 

A few passes had come out, with spring benefits. Will some of the people who skipped the 20/21 season jump on it? Especially those who're expected to get vaccinated soon and have a good chance of using it in the spring?

Or are some people really pissed by the shit show this season and choose to wait and see what next season will be like? 

Also, Ikon allows deferral of the 21 pass up till April (?). Will they let people start using it after that date and count it as spring benefit of 22 as they did in the past?


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 27, 2021)

One thing I know is I definitely won’t be getting Epic or Ikon. This year has shown me indy resorts are the way to go for what I prefer. It seems the larger crowds weekdays are here to stay even if Covid is under control by next season since so many people now wfm.


----------



## boston_e (Feb 27, 2021)

I pretty much always buy early enough to get the lowest "early purchase" pricing.  I'm sure this year will be no different.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2021)

Need to see what all the options are...


----------



## reefer (Feb 27, 2021)

Probably wait til next year only because I have a major project that may limit me again next year. After that my work career is over and it's all play. I will have to make a decision. Probably Indy or Epic. Like many here, I have always been a "skiing on the cheap" fanatic which has pretty much disappeared. Did buy the Vermont Passport for some weekday day trips and will again next year. Berkshire East is $25.00 weekdays/$45.00 weekends for seniors (60+ - don't see that too often, most have raised seniors to 70+), so that is a good outlet to have in the pocket for now.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm out of the passholder game for a while...hoping to be a ski instructor out West next season!  I had Ikon this year, Killington-only the previous 2-3 years, MAX pass, and a couple Killington spring passes so it's kinda nice not having to drop $$$ this spring.


----------



## skiur (Feb 27, 2021)

Gonna get another K pass like I have for the last 20 years.


----------



## gittist (Feb 27, 2021)

I am so thrilled with the way EPIC (Vail) looked out for us this past season I'm going to buy one as soon as I can!  I love long lift lines, no tables in the lodges, no snow making, using my car as the base lodge regardless of the weather, no shuttles for our safety, half the lifts shut down, no help, no one answers the phones and the list goes on....

Yes siree, going to go right out buy another pass for next year!! BOHICA!!

Thank you Vail for a season no one will ever forget! 

Some restrictions are reasonable but Vail went over board... but then again some people were real happy with it??


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2021)

I'll definitely buy the Indy sooner or later, no rush. Not renewing Epic, unless they make it mighty cheap with a big credit. If ski season comes around and I regret not having a mega pass (doubtful),  maybe I'll work one or 2 shifts  a week at the local to get a freebie. Plenty of time to decide.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

gittist said:


> I am so thrilled with the way EPIC (Vail) looked out for us this past season I'm going to buy one as soon as I can!  I love long lift lines, no tables in the lodges, no snow making, using my car as the base lodge regardless of the weather, no shuttles for our safety, half the lifts shut down, no help, no one answers the phones and the list goes on....
> 
> Yes siree, going to go right out buy another pass for next year!! BOHICA!!
> 
> ...


Well, there're other passes than Epic.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 27, 2021)

The last couple of seasons Mountain Creek put their passes on sale in February for the spring and the following season for $229 for the first 500 passes and then going up $10 each 500.  They haven't done it yet this year yet.  I keep checking so I don't miss out.  I'm thinking because of covid they might not do it this year.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2021)

Not selling my condo at Mount Snow, so I'll be wearing an Epic around my neck in my lanyard next year again.

Honestly given that back in October, I wasn't very confident that we'd get in a full length season without a VT mandated shut down for a period of time, and I have been able to get a reservation every day that I have wanted, with my expectations for the season set low, it has atleast met them.

Certainly there are numerous things that I feel could of been done better. Some of that is likely just do to staffing issues, while others are likely Vail corporate decisions.

Presuming that the '21-'22 will be able to happen in a "normal" fashion, Vail will be getting a more critical eye as I form my opinion for sure.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Vail will be getting a more critical eye as I form my opinion for sure.


What for? If you're not selling your condo...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2021)

abc said:


> What for? If you're not selling your condo...


Not selling it THIS year....

Kids will be off a college in a couple of years. If my wife and I decide it's time for a change, that may present an opportunity if how Vail chooses to operate the mountain isn't something my wife and I find to our liking.

Give us a "normal" length season and snowmaking effort. Get the food and beverage operations back to normal. Get the events Calendar back to normal (year round), and likely in 2 seasons start showing some capital improvements of decent scope, and the choice to wear an EPIC in my lanyard is easy.

Run the place at a level significantly below how Peak ran it in the areas that we find important for our enjoyment, and then we'll be thinking about who we're giving our money to


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Not selling my condo at Mount Snow, so I'll be wearing an Epic around my neck in my lanyard next year again.
> 
> Honestly given that back in October, I wasn't very confident that we'd get in a full length season without a VT mandated shut down for a period of time, and I have been able to get a reservation every day that I have wanted, with my expectations for the season set low, it has atleast met them.
> 
> ...


If you were ever to sell that condo and travel freely for a year or two this would be an awfully good time to do it. Real estate is bonkers out of the urban areas right now


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2021)

snoseek said:


> If you were ever to sell that condo and travel freely for a year or two this would be an awfully good time to do it. Real estate is bonkers out of the urban areas right now


Yeah, take advantage of the WFH craze while prices are high.

Wait too long and you'll be left holding the bag.


----------



## machski (Feb 28, 2021)

Buying New England Passes at flash sale price assuming they do that.  We have our passes this year so spring benefit is not relevant for us.  May buy Indy passes as well, need to figure out West trips for next season into mix.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2021)

machski said:


> need to figure out West trips for next season into mix.


Yeah, same here. I don't know what to think of next season. 

I should expect it to be better than this season, closer to "normal" operation. But I'm not entirely sure it'll be totally normal either.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 1, 2021)

Kind of wishing Wawa puts their season passes to get the weekend day session but it's unlikely given there was still a sizable daytime crowd when I pulled in this Sunday at 4 pm given the amount of cars parked in lot #3. The nighttime crowd wasn't as much as they usually get but still sizable while it was quieter than usual after 7 pm. Would like the weekend access before 4 pm for paying for my bronze pass early like they have given in years past but given how much people that got locked out of buying a pass it is unlikely.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone else think March 1 would be a likely date for some big announcements about 21/22 pass rates and on sale dates?

If they want to throw in "the rest of this skison" as a relevant early purchase carrot, I would announce today and put on sale by Friday


----------



## ctdubl07 (Mar 1, 2021)

Our Epic passes are set on auto renew.

Considering the state of the world, We've been able to do all the skiing we wanted this year with zero complaints. Just booked us an Easter weekend trip to Vail and I can't wait.

The economics and options of pass aggregation is amazing. I have zero hesitation.


----------



## Pez (Mar 1, 2021)

Having an NE epic pass worked out OK for me this year.  got some fun days in I probably wouldn't have otherwise. Not entirely sure I want to do it next year, I guess I'll take a wait and see approach.  

I'm thinking a berkshire east pass for my local option next season.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm on Auto Renew for my Epic passes, because that is what I have to ski locally.  

The biggest question is whether I add an Ikon base or not.  I want to travel to different locations in the west than are offered by Epic.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2021)

Epic
Ikon
NY ski 3
covered.....


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 1, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm on Auto Renew for my Epic passes, because that is what I have to ski locally.


Are there any bonuses if you're set to auto-renew?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 1, 2021)

jaytrem said:


> Are there any bonuses if you're set to auto-renew?


I think they charge you $50 per pass and then you don't get charged the remainder until September. 

Also I think by renewing early you get the most "buddy" passes, which is frankly useless to me.    This year everyone got 10 buddy passes but that is usually only the early rate.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 1, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I think they charge you $50 per pass and then you don't get charged the remainder until September.
> 
> Also I think by renewing early you get the most "buddy" passes, which is frankly useless to me.    This year everyone got 10 buddy passes but that is usually only the early rate.


I have yet to find a buddy who finds it worth paying either their Buddy or Ski With A Friend "discount" rate. What a deal - ski a weekday at Vail for $150.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I have yet to find a buddy who finds it worth paying either their Buddy or Ski With A Friend "discount" rate. What a deal - ski a weekday at Vail for $150.


I have used most of my Ikon buddy passes this season.  All for my kids.  Two reasons.  First is that many of the days  we go (holidays or weekends) places are sold out.  But the buddy passes circumvent that issue.  Second is that I only have to decide the day before.  25% of of retail is better than full retail which is often my only other option.


----------



## machski (Mar 2, 2021)

Boyne New England Pass products should drop later this week.  No flash sale week this year, best pricing will last through April 30th so I get to wait a bit longer than normal to decide stuff.  They did warn all passes will come off sale May 1st and they will put passes back on sale sometime later in the summer though not all products may be available still when that happens (similar to last year).


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2021)

ORDA posted their price for Belleayre / Gore / Whiteface today

$809 is the adult early purchase price for a full pass to all three with no black out dates. Allows skiing starting 3/17.

Other pricing available here: 

https://www.belleayre.com/tickets/season-passes/

Seriously considering this option. The other passes that will be interesting for me to compare pricing on are Epic, Ikon and Indy


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2021)

Boyne dropped NEP passes this morning:








						New England Pass
					

Ski Sunday River, Sugarloaf & Loon all winter on one season pass.




					www.newenglandpass.com
				




That said, all three resorts are offering a slightly different assortment of pass options this year.  Sugarloaf is the only one offering eaarly lift access next season and it is an add on perk available on the NEP Gold ($300) and Platinum ($250) and from what I can tell, only through their online store.

Loon offers their all season Loon only Access Pass Membership deal at $103/month and they are offering a Loon only LTD Sun-Fri blackout skiing pass next season for $559 (sounds a bit high to me just for Loon).  Sugarloaf is offering a similar pass (Local 6) for $549 but only available to residents living full time in local towns listed on their web page.  Sunday River doesn't offer anything similar.

Pricing of the NEP's at list is basically the same as last year.  Loyalty discounts are smaller, so actual paid price may be a bit higher.  Adult prices:
Platinum: 1499 (1449 renewal) Ikon Base included and 3 day at Boyne Western and 50% off after that, 50% off MC resorts
Gold: 1199 (1149 renewal) 3 day at Boyne Western and 50% off after that, 50% off MC resorts
Silver: 779 (749 renewal)
Bronze: 569 (549 renewal)
Nitro: 379 (369 renewal) and note this pass replaces junior silver NEP's now as well.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania raised their pass from $499 to $599 or $550 for returning pass holders.
They said they will be still restricting the amount of of daily tickets next year, most likely a ploy to get more season pass holders. I haven't been there this year, but I heard it's been a shit show with very long lines and no evidence of restricted capacity.
That being said, I'll be buying one unless Vail gives me one hell of a deal.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 3, 2021)

asnowmobiler said:


> Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania raised their pass from $499 to $599 or $550 for returning pass holders.
> They said they will be still restricting the amount of of daily tickets next year, most likely a ploy to get more season pass holders. I haven't been there this year, but I heard it's been a shit show with very long lines and no evidence of restricted capacity.
> That being said, I'll be buying one unless Vail gives me one hell of a deal.


Actually they raised it from $429 last year early bird rate. Camelback is also $599. And Montage is $399; Shawnee $449; Mountain Creek (gag) $279.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 3, 2021)

I bought my pass for Mountain Creek yesterday.  They went on sale on Monday for $279 for the first 1000 passes sold.  It also includes the rest of this season. I got 3 - one for me, my wife and my daughter.  

I used to just get one for myself and I'd also get passes at Mt. Peter for all of us since it's a lot more mellow than MC on the weekends but my daughter has gotten bored with Mt. Peter. So I figure we'll try MC out for all of us.  We can take advantage of the early access for passholders that they have on the weekends.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 3, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Actually they raised it from $429 last year early bird rate. Camelback is also $599. And Montage is $399; Shawnee $449; Mountain Creek (gag) $279.


Yep I miss typed.


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2021)

One other thing about buying it for use in this spring. It may not be so easy to use it enough to pay for itself in spring alone... 

So one must assume next season will be a normal season, right? 

It's still 9 months until December...


----------



## urungus (Mar 5, 2021)

Berkshire East / Catamount / Bousquet “Summit Pass” on sale for $499 until May 31, ski free rest of this year, Indy Pass add on for an additional $169.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 5, 2021)

I'll be getting an indy pass, won't be getting anything else til there's a better picture of what next season will look like, especially with having to make reservations.  If I end up having to pay more for the pass, so be it


----------



## gittist (Mar 5, 2021)

At the risk of being asked if I'm crazy or stupid, has anyone seen anything about the 21/22 EPIC Passes?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 5, 2021)

No but I sure bet they announce well before Ikon goes on sale March 11 as they are not fools


----------



## Tonyr (Mar 9, 2021)

I bought the spring indy pass, for $150 and $69 for kids its a no brainer. If you use it more than two times it's worth it.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2021)

Guessing with Vail Resorts announcing extensions to the season for many of their New England properties this morning, that the news of the pricing for next seasons Epic Pass products will be dropping very soon.....


----------



## Mum skier (Mar 9, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Guessing with Vail Resorts announcing extensions to the season for many of their New England properties this morning, that the news of the pricing for next seasons Epic Pass products will be dropping very soon.....


Hoping for some sort of pass holder renew incentive. Regardless of COVID it looks like IKON has a lower price for renewal vs new. Nice if Epic would start doing that


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 9, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> Hoping for some sort of pass holder renew incentive. Regardless of COVID it looks like IKON has a lower price for renewal vs new. Nice if Epic would start doing that


After 2 years on Epic I will likely switch to try new places unless there is a nice incentive to stay


----------



## abc (Mar 9, 2021)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> After 2 years on Epic I will likely switch to try new places unless there is a nice incentive to stay


Exactly the same here. 

Needs to be a really significant incentive though. Not sure it's in Vail's style to offer good incentives.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 10, 2021)

We have no idea what we are doing next year, so we're holding off.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 16, 2021)

Bought A Basin passes for next season.  Plan to make several trips out west if we don't move back out there first.  Tentative of east coast pass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2021)

good decision.

my denver bud came to the same conclusion this week. he is going to repeat purchase his ikon base but supplement with a full a-bay. no brainer imo for Denver area.

the entire i70 corridor is fucked tho. you really need to leave before 5 AM if you want a no stress traffic and parking experience. i joke with my buddy that i get to southern vermont from nyc in the same time it takes him to get from downtown denver to summit county. but its often completely accurate. which is nutty.

i used to have a hard-on for relocating to Denver, and i don't anymore. SLC and Seattle seem just as bad. SF is as expensive as here and not all that close to tahoe. reno and sacramento, no thanks. hi portland or bend? i waver on these feelings constantly, but lately relocating to vermont has struck me as more attractive than these western cities. i think a part of that is proving that work from home is real and possibly permanent, opens up rural options. i'm also weirdly into downtown troy. beautiful old homes on a small urban grid. major investment and revitalization potential. mid-sized down on their luck northeastern cities could boom with a more remote workforce.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 16, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> good decision.
> 
> my denver bud came to the same conclusion this week. he is going to repeat purchase his ikon base but supplement with a full a-bay. no brainer imo for Denver area.
> 
> ...


Hopefully people move into the grids of the towns and cities rather than expand sprawling suburbia

I-70 needs to have fat congestion tolling over the mountains and imo they should used those tolls to get more people onto buses


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Hopefully people move into the grids of the towns and cities rather than expand sprawling suburbia
> 
> I-70 needs to have fat congestion tolling over the mountains and imo they should used those tolls to get more people onto buses



ya, i hope so. there are so many bones of small cities just waiting for some energy. places like troy and poughkeepsie and just about every small city in MA. troy has a bustle to it. great farmers market by the river, beautiful 19th century brownstones that i can actually afford, a mid size music venue (that does not book very good music), couple heady beer places, couple restaurants, a good coffee shop. dino bbq. rpi produces smart techy people who could maybe stay if they can work remotely. albany will always have some jobs across the river. its got bones. it gets pretty grim away from the downtown cluster tho, even on the same urbanized grid, lots of vacant houses and sketchy scenes away from the center of downtown.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 16, 2021)

"Troy is a Slum" - Cornell Hockey Chant


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 16, 2021)

Not much of a city person no matter the size. don't want people moving out of cities either.

On another note going Ikon for next year. With one kid going to school in Leadville, CO with a free pass to Copper and another in school not far from Sugarbush.
May still get a indy pass or at least a spring indy pass next year.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 16, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> "Troy is a Slum" - Cornell Hockey Chant



You've got to love college hockey chants!


----------



## 1dog (Mar 16, 2021)

Renewed our Ikon passes with a $200 renewal incentive. 29 days and counting. . .  and that's without the annual western tour that happens most every year.

Cities are not dead, but they are not going to sprint back either. Not until prices come down, or they figure out what to do with millions of commercial office square footage - high rise condo conversion? Still, traffic and congestion are urban planners nightmares but will keep them employed for years to come. No one thought malls would die - even before Covid midwestern grass growing in parking lots - cheap space for Amazon distribution centers. .  and once younger generations. have kids - that's later and later each generation - well- its suburban sprawl and less demand for inner city living.   
Disposable income/time is what most people will be searching for. Technology has begun taken care of the time part.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 16, 2021)

cdskier said:


> You've got to love college hockey chants!



I'd expect nothing less from the students of a jumped-up agricultural college.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 17, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> I'd expect nothing less from the students of a jumped-up agricultural college.


Don't I know it.  RPI 96 myself, my wife is Cornell 97.


----------



## badinfluence (Mar 17, 2021)

Bought my family and I cannon passes last week.  Decided to pass on the white mtn pass due to the price increase


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2021)

cdskier said:


> You've got to love college hockey chants!


"If it Brown, Flush it Down!"  Or "What color is Sh$t? Brown!" RPI Hockey Chants!    

And after spending 4 years living in Troy, even though it's come a long way since the early 90's courtesy of the real estate buying spree and revitalization efforts my alma mater, RPI, has done, not sure I'd want to live there, as there are other areas of the Capital District, that have all of the geographical benefits that Troy does, but are more to my own personal preferences in what I like in a community. For me the Scotia, Niskayuna, Clifton Park, Ballston Spa, Saratoga, Southern Sartoga County has always been a place that I keep looking at potential practice purchase opportunities if my wife and I ever decide to relocate....


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2021)

drjeff said:


> "If it Brown, Flush it Down!"  Or "What color is Sh$t? Brown!" RPI Hockey Chants!



My school was D3 for hockey at the time I was there, so we always ended up playing several games against the SUNY schools. "If you can't go to college go to state! If you can't go to college, cause you really lack the knowledge, if you can't go to college go to state!"   They've since moved up to D1 for hockey so not sure who they pick on nowadays.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 17, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> good decision.
> 
> my denver bud came to the same conclusion this week. he is going to repeat purchase his ikon base but supplement with a full a-bay. no brainer imo for Denver area.
> 
> ...


I'm not going anywhere for a while, but for some reason, Saratoga sticks in my mind.  It's got a couple of very attractive things going for it.  College town so remains young and vital.  The performing arts center.  Restaurants and bars.  The track which brings a lot of life to town.  Easy access to outdoor recreation.  One hour on the nose to Gore.  Close enough to Albany for any city related needs and an airport.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2021)

i havent been to saratoga proper, just shows at spac and passing thru on the interstate. my impression is its too expensive for me compared to a place like troy, which is a shit-hole on the come up.

sorry for derailing this thread into conversations about small cities in new york state, but at least i think its interesting fodder for convo


----------



## thebigo (Mar 17, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i think a part of that is proving that work from home is real and possibly permanent, opens up rural options.


The days of skilled/educated people getting up, putting on a button down shirt, warehousing their kids for 10 hours and wasting two hours commuting everyday are behind us. There are simply too many societal benefits to remote work; in this sense the pandemic was very well timed. Bigger question for me is whether business travel returns. I suspect it will, there are aspects of the customer/vendor relationship that are not well suited to Teams. Unless airlines start offering international direct flights from rural airports, northeast people are still stuck within a few hour radius of JFK or BOS.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2021)

thebigo said:


> The days of skilled/educated people getting up, putting on a button down shirt, warehousing their kids for 10 hours and wasting two hours commuting everyday are behind us. There are simply too many societal benefits to remote work; in this sense the pandemic was very well timed. Bigger question for me is whether business travel returns. I suspect it will, there are aspects of the customer/vendor relationship that are not well suited to Teams. Unless airlines start offering international direct flights from rural airports, northeast people are still stuck within a few hour radius of JFK or BOS.


I really hope you are right about remote work, but my company inked a 15 year lease on shiny new office space just months before the pandemic hit, and I’m sure they are itching to force us back as soon as they can to get their money’s worth out of it....


----------



## abc (Mar 17, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> I really hope you are right about remote work, but my company inked a 15 year lease on shiny new office space just months before the pandemic hit, and I’m sure they are itching to force us back as soon as they can to get their money’s worth out of it....


It will be very interesting. My department head is a stick in the mud work in the office type. We had to take attendance like kids in school! 

All the mid-level managers are sick and tired of that but don't dare to say anything. The pandemic is kind of a poetic justice as far as our office is concern.

I hope the managers will resist going back to the office AT ALL! Because once we did, it'd probably be back to 5 days a week, which will be the time I start looking for another job, or better still asked to be laid off.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 17, 2021)

Feel like I clicked on one thread and then went into the twilight zone of like three different conversations.  What is this thread again?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 17, 2021)

As someone who will never likely work from home I'm rooting for you all to get back to the office and back to the cities so I can afford to live in my home state


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 17, 2021)

if companies want to retain good staff they better be offering some sort of hybrid office/work from home.  My boss told 2 different people in interviews that participated in within the past 6 months that there will be some sort of hybrid option once we come out of the "work from home" phase.  Our president and her husband who are majority owners were of the belief, at least for the first 6 months, that the virus was overblown and people were overreacting...  So they feel we need to be in the office, but they are going to have to accept that moving forward hybrid is the way of the future.

I live 4 miles from my office and it takes me 10 minutes 1 way to go there.  Even I am saving an hour a day not having to prepare for work and go to the office.  So working form home 2-3 days a week would be a huge bonus.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Feel like I clicked on one thread and then went into the twilight zone of like three different conversations.  What is this thread again?


Something about season passes


----------



## x10003q (Mar 17, 2021)

thebigo said:


> The days of skilled/educated people getting up, putting on a button down shirt, warehousing their kids for 10 hours and wasting two hours commuting everyday are behind us. There are simply too many societal benefits to remote work; in this sense the pandemic was very well timed. Bigger question for me is whether business travel returns. I suspect it will, there are aspects of the customer/vendor relationship that are not well suited to Teams. Unless airlines start offering international direct flights from rural airports, northeast people are still stuck within a few hour radius of JFK or BOS.


We have to remember that not everybody has the space for permanent WFH or wants to donate the space for WFH to their employer. I am in sales and have 'WFH' for years. All I need is a laptop. Having my wife WFH with her 3 screen set-up dominating our dining room for the last year has forced me to take phone calls outside, in the car or in our bedroom. I have to tiptoe around the house in order not to be part of her never ending zoom meetings. 

Going forward, she might be home 1 day a week (like pre covid) and can get away with just the laptop. Having us both WFH has been a hassle. We used to live in a 1BR in NYC. I cannot even imagine how awful that would have been.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 19, 2021)

Not sure about what I am going to do.  With the past history of back issues, and the current issue of having a difficult time recovering my cardio fitness, I may just go Indy pass as many of those places are smaller with less sustained vertical.  I tried Cranmore two weeks ago and found the 1,200 sustained vertical beat the crap out of me.  The terrain?  The legs handled it well, but the last time I was THAT out of breath, I was on Aspen Ajax about a dozen runs in, the day after flying out of Logan! Because of my age, this is going to take some time to rebuild the core.


----------



## 1dog (Mar 19, 2021)

Dickc said:


> Not sure about what I am going to do.  With the past history of back issues, and the current issue of having a difficult time recovering my cardio fitness, I may just go Indy pass as many of those places are smaller with less sustained vertical.  I tried Cranmore two weeks ago and found the 1,200 sustained vertical beat the crap out of me.  The terrain?  The legs handled it well, but the last time I was THAT out of breath, I was on Aspen Ajax about a dozen runs in, the day after flying out of Logan! Because of my age, this is going to take some time to rebuild the core.


but you're getting out there DickC - thats the key. To quote an otherwise stupid commercial ' a body that's in motion stays in motion. . . . ' don't stop moving is the key.

Imagine farmers in the 18th or 19th century. . . . arthritis still happened - worked thru it - gotta make the donuts ( or turns) or feed the cows . . .


----------



## Dickc (Mar 19, 2021)

1dog said:


> but you're getting out there DickC - thats the key. To quote an otherwise stupid commercial ' a body that's in motion stays in motion. . . . ' don't stop moving is the key.
> 
> Imagine farmers in the 18th or 19th century. . . . arthritis still happened - worked thru it - gotta make the donuts ( or turns) or feed the cows . . .


That is the crux of my problem.  With the back ailments I more of less stopped moving for three years and am now 65.  Very tough to rebound at this age.  My secret weapon in skiing IS my age.  Go look at ticket prices for 65 and over.  Bretton woods is 39 dollars weekdays.  I'm just not quite up to a two and a half hour drive yet!  Macintyre in Manchester, NH is FREE for 65 and over, hence why I have three days there.  Plus its only a one hour Interstate drive.


----------



## gittist (Mar 20, 2021)

Got an email (along with every other passholder) from Mr Katz the Vail CEO in which he says "On March 23, we will be releasing our 2021/22 season passes with some exciting changes we believe you will very much appreciate. "  Why do I get the feeling I'm not going to like it?


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2021)

gittist said:


> Got an email (along with every other passholder) from Mr Katz the Vail CEO in which he says "On March 23, we will be releasing our 2021/22 season passes with some exciting changes we believe you will very much appreciate. "  Why do I get the feeling I'm not going to like it?


The more something is hyped, the less is there for real.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 20, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> I'm not going anywhere for a while, but for some reason, Saratoga sticks in my mind.  It's got a couple of very attractive things going for it.  College town so remains young and vital.  The performing arts center.  Restaurants and bars.  The track which brings a lot of life to town.  Easy access to outdoor recreation.  One hour on the nose to Gore.  Close enough to Albany for any city related needs and an airport.


Building a house within walking Distance of West Mtn. 35-40 mins to Gore. 1.5 to Killington and Whiteface. 10 mins to Lake George. Saratoga Springs prices have gotten out of hand. My son went to Grad school at Sage in Troy. They all called Troy, Troilet.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 21, 2021)

Troy is a lot better than it was. I went to school in Schenectady (Union), and we used to call it Sketchectady too. It's gone through quite the transition as well.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Troy is a lot better than it was. I went to school in Schenectady (Union), and we used to call it Sketchectady too. It's gone through quite the transition as well.


Ive always found Troy to be absolutely terrible, although there are some nice small towns in that area


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 21, 2021)

icecoast1 said:


> Ive always found Troy to be absolutely terrible, although there are some nice small towns in that area


I grew up in a small town outside Troy and can 100% confirm it is still a terrible city. Definitely better than 20 years ago but that isn’t saying much. They have done their best to appear better so hipsters want to move there for its one nice street but beyond that there is a high likelihood that after dark you will be in for a bad time if you wander. Saratoga and the surrounding area are much nicer although more expensive. Lake George Village or Glens Falls are cheaper and under an hour from Gore and under two from Kili and Whiteface.


----------



## abc (Mar 21, 2021)

Jeeze, speaking of depressing, this is a forum that people only occasionally talk about skiing...


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 24, 2021)

Getting this back on track!  We pulled the trigger on the Epic Military Veteran Pass and Epic Veteran Dependent Pass.  It gives us everything the full Epic Pass has but no Partner resorts in BC and Telluride etc.  We are good with that!  We purchase the A Basin pass earlier so the combo is designed to give us a Saturday option.  Plan on making many long weekend trips.  We will hit the Epic ski areas here in NE in between.  Trying to talk my wife into adding the Ikon base to the arsenal she is not buying into the idea of another $729 X 2.  Wish there was a Ikon Veteran Pass option.

any others biting on the Epic Local of Northeast Value Pass?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 24, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Getting this back on track!  We pulled the trigger on the Epic Military Veteran Pass and Epic Veteran Dependent Pass.  It gives us everything the full Epic Pass has but no Partner resorts in BC and Telluride etc.  We are good with that!  We purchase the A Basin pass earlier so the combo is designed to give us a Saturday option.  Plan on making many long weekend trips.  We will hit the Epic ski areas here in NE in between.  Trying to talk my wife into adding the Ikon base to the arsenal she is not buying into the idea of another $729 X 2.  Wish there was a Ikon Veteran Pass option.
> 
> any others biting on the Epic Local of Northeast Value Pass?


Ikon does have a active and retired military pass


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 24, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Getting this back on track!  We pulled the trigger on the Epic Military Veteran Pass and Epic Veteran Dependent Pass.  It gives us everything the full Epic Pass has but no Partner resorts in BC and Telluride etc.  We are good with that!  We purchase the A Basin pass earlier so the combo is designed to give us a Saturday option.  Plan on making many long weekend trips.  We will hit the Epic ski areas here in NE in between.  Trying to talk my wife into adding the Ikon base to the arsenal she is not buying into the idea of another $729 X 2.  Wish there was a Ikon Veteran Pass option.
> 
> any others biting on the Epic Local of Northeast Value Pass?


It's a shame they don't offer a NE Pass without such significant holiday (or weekend) blackouts. 80% of my skiing is at the 4 places they black out. I'd definitely consider a pass that was limited to Northeast and only blacked out Stowe like the Epic Local.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 25, 2021)

I am waiting for next year's Indy Pass info before investing in any passes.  I would be more interested in venturing north to those places on Indy especially if on weekends.
However it will be hard to resist the epic northeast pass at that pass, with Roundtop being the closest hill to me for day trips/nights.  Maybe I will get both.  I would much rather give my money to Indy but unless they magically add another PA hill to Shawnee which is flat and Blue Knob which barely has snowmaking (or increase the number of tickets I could get at those places), it would be hard for me to justify not giving in to vail corp. from a financial perspective

At with the price of either of those passes, I could continue to justify some day tickets at other places out of system


----------



## RichT (Mar 25, 2021)

Got mine! Epic Veteran for me, great deal!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 25, 2021)

RichT said:


> Got mine! Epic Veteran for me, great deal!



Right?!  Has to be the best deal overall!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Right?!  Has to be the best deal overall!


299 plus an indy add on is alot of skiing for under 500 dollars


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 25, 2021)

snoseek said:


> 299 plus an indy add on is alot of skiing for under 500 dollars



Which pass is $299?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Which pass is $299?


Cannon nh resident vet. Epic is a good deal also


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 25, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Cannon nh resident vet. Epic is a good deal also



I got that pass before I left for Colorado.  Now that we are back and in MA, Epic appeals to us more.  But that is a great deal if you live closer to Cannon.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 25, 2021)

Did anyone catch when the EPIC pass purchase cutoff date was? It doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 25, 2021)

The only thing I saw was regarding Buddy tickets, passes purchased before 9/17 get buddy tickets.  I didn't see any other dates anywhere else.


----------



## skef (Mar 26, 2021)

Just deferred my 20/21 Ikon. Will apply $$ towards 21/22 once the credit appears...

Still have a 4-day 20/21 Epic Day pass (Stowe trip that never happened thanks to VT+MA travel restrictions) that will probably become worthless .


----------

